# So it is on a Saturday this year...



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone else feel a bit more excitement that the big night is on a Saturday? I've already had several stress-mares about it being the big night and I have nothing set up. To me, this is a big opportunity, maybe a party the night before for friends, and maybe a later night for haunting on Saturday. I do plan to set up earlier this year (a weekend before). Does anyone else have any special plans?


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes yes yes!! Halloweekends are the best!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

No special plans based on the date other than making sure we have enough candy and glow bracelets (actually ran out of bracelets last year, which was a first).


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

As an 'adult' handing out candy, can't say as I've noticed a huge difference in number of kids or excitement when Halloween falls on a weekend vs weekday. Thinking back to a kid doing the ToT-ing, I don't ever recall thinking much different on weekend vs weekday either. It was just a day where you dress up and get free candy, I had no care at all WHAT day it was!

As an adult attending adult parties, then yes, it seems there is a bit more excitement and libation when Halloween is on a Saturday and I know I have more fun - especially having a whole 'free day' to set up and take care of last minute details vs burning a day of vacation.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Halloween on a Saturday if the best, now if the weather if good too it will be perfect.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I recall the last time it fell on a Saturday, our numbers were actually notably lower. Maybe because adult parties were scheduled and less parents took kids out? Teen parties may also have lowered our count for the older kids. The plus side as a home haunter is having the entire day to get last minute things done. My helpers, most of which are HS kids, can come over earlier. It's jut more relaxed.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I've got a feeling that there's going to be parties all weekend long! I know of people that will be taking Friday off as to prepare their home for the bid day!

I'm hoping that the weather holds for the weekend, but I'm thinking that with the kind of Summer we've had here with almost 20 days straight with temps over 90 that it may rain like theres no tomorrow! 
*_


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thinking as a college student....yes, I'm very happy that it's on a saturday. As I won't have to worry about getting home before 5. I'll have the entire day to relax and get everything where I want it to be..and then order a nice pizza and chill out.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

corey872 said:


> ... especially having a whole 'free day' to set up and take care of last minute details vs burning a day of vacation.


Heh...I'm taking Friday the 30th off just to give me one more day to setup.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

I generally take my vacation the week before Hallowe'en. As this year it's on a Saturday, I get a full 7 days off to set up!!! Woot!


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm excited it's on a Saturday. It might be easier to get people to come help with the haunt.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll have to figure out how to work my traditional party around trick-or-treating. The part of me that likes to complicate everything wants to find a way to integrate them.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Just like last year, Friday was a big turn out for parties, not so much trick or treating, so I assuming more of the same this year since it lands on saturday . There's going to be a haunt fest downtown where I live with 2 haunted houses - one in a museum and one at the fire station. Also lots of singers, acts , food and the whole street gets closed off. I am going to try to go this year.


----------



## VeronikaTheWitch (Aug 23, 2015)

I do, it's my father birthday and it's gonna be awesome. \o/ I FINALLY convinced everyone to let me do a halloween party, since they don't like it very much. Hope it goes well.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

o yahhh??? thast will be pretty cool...
dont ruin my work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> Thinking as a college student....yes, I'm very happy that it's on a saturday. As I won't have to worry about getting home before 5. I'll have the entire day to relax and get everything where I want it to be..and then order a nice pizza and chill out.


Dark Angel is the only haunter who has the capability of feeling relaxed on Halloween. I don't think I have ever seen those words on this forum before.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Saturday is the best day...


----------

